# Browning Kopfruten...



## S & W Onlineshop (15. März 2007)

*EINLADUNG*​ zur Präsentation der neusten​ Browning Kopfruten





Wo?  S&W Ausstellungsraum, Angelgeräte in Drensteinfurt, Marienstr. 2
[FONT=&quot]17[/FONT][FONT=&quot].[/FONT][FONT=&quot] März 2007           12[/FONT][FONT=&quot].[/FONT][FONT=&quot]oo bis 16[/FONT][FONT=&quot].[/FONT][FONT=&quot]oo Uhr  *Präsentation der neuen Browning Kopfruten!*[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
Es hat sich wieder einiges getan auf dem Matchangler-Markt[/FONT][FONT=&quot].[/FONT][FONT=&quot] Herr Basel von der Firma Browning führt Ihnen die neuen Kopfruten für die Saison 2007 vor - Kohlefaser vom Feinsten![/FONT]  [FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]​ 
Unter anderem mit folgenden Angeboten:


Browning Tomahawk
Das Komplett-Paket zum absolut fairen Preis! - Unser bestes Angebot !
Für diesen Preis erhalten Sie folgende Teile:
1x    Artikel-Nr.      251618130    Tomahawk 13m
1x    Artikel-Nr.      25-1618995    Kit      3/1           
1x    Artikel-Nr.      25-1618997    Kit 5/1
3x    Artikel-Nr.      25-1618994    Power Kit 2/1
Die Unverbindliche Preisempfehlung von Browning beträgt* € 1132,-* ! *
*
*Jetzt nur € 499,- !*


Browning Beryllium
Das Komplett-Paket zum absolut fairen Preis!
Für diesen Preis erhalten Sie folgende Teile:
1x    Artikel-Nr.      25-1620130    Beryllium MSpec 13m
1x                                                    Miniextension
1x    Artikel-Nr.      25-1619992    Cupping Kit 
1x    Artikel-Nr.      25-1620997    Kit 5/1
Die Unverbindliche Preisempfehlung von Browning beträgt* € 1332,-* ! *
Jetzt nur € 799,-



* S&W Ausrüstung, Inh. Felix Schwarte, Marienstr. 2, 48317 Drensteinfurt​ Geöffnet jeden Donnerstag von 16.oo bis 20.oo Uhr und nach Termin​ Tel. 02508/999 042, Fax 02508/999 055, Mail info@s-w-ausruestung.de​ *www.fischfanggeraete.de*​ Irrtum vorbehalten, Angebote solange Vorrat reicht, Lieferung teils ab Lager Browning​ ​


----------

